# CeBIT 2007: Girls



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2007)

Over 80 pictures of pretty CeBIT booth babes. 2800x2500 high-res images are available for your viewing pleasure.

*Show full review*


----------



## Protius (Mar 20, 2007)

The best part!!! lol @ memory corp


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a lot of girls... how do you get time to look at all the tech stuff in between?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> That's a lot of girls... how do you get time to look at all the tech stuff in between?



we did the girl pics when we were done with everything else .. had only 2 hours  because some interviews took longer than expected.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 20, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> DaMulta do not post anymore pics ..... that goes for everyone ...





Urlyin said:


> girl pics bud ... we've been through this already



 Sorry had too post it 

Very nice Wiz


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 20, 2007)

Voting system W1z?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd so have those girls doing better things than holding some geeky gadget.  I dont care what anyone says either, if you go and dont look at any girls while there, your gay


----------



## infrared (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm, there was a better selection last year! What happened to all the ATI chicks?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2007)

infrared said:


> Hmm, there was a better selection last year! What happened to all the ATI chicks?



AMD  No class!!!!


----------



## SilentAces (Mar 20, 2007)

Protius said:


> The best part!!! lol @ memory corp



picture #17

funny....and they airbrushed starlites on her nipples too.....as if they needed more emphasis...

nice nude pic tho....


<----------misses the hot girl thread!!!


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 20, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Sorry had too post it
> 
> Very nice Wiz



ROFLOL ... W1zz can maintain control, well most of the time ...  

Good one ... I own you one


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 20, 2007)

Mmmmm generally good looking, but none stood out. Well, except that airbrushed girl


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 21, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> That's a lot of girls... how do you get time to look at all the tech stuff in between?



yea...one more day and we could have gotten a lot more girls pics...time went by so fast.  

but it was an awesome experience, CeBIT that is


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 21, 2007)

How come there aren't any pics from the *after party*?


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 21, 2007)

nice, nice, nice. great job w1zz.


----------



## pt (Mar 21, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> AMD  No class!!!!



the intel chik on 1st page is horrible... 

edit:
missed this ones:


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 21, 2007)

Why does the group of 3 blue-haired girls have an Athlon 64 sticker, while the single blue-haired chick has an Intel logo? Odd...


----------



## magibeg (Mar 21, 2007)

Some good looking ones and a lot of average ones. Kinda makes me want to go visit. Anytime you have room for an extra bring me Wiz


----------



## s1rrah (Mar 21, 2007)

any woman that will happily stab her own hand with a ball point pen is a keeper in my book!

 

seriously, though ... she is quite cute.

...






...

otherwise, i have to concur with PT's above mentioned exceptional finds as about the only thing notable about the many fems posted ...

(c'mon CeBIT ... you can do so much better!!!)


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 21, 2007)

pt said:


> the intel chik on 1st page is horrible...
> 
> edit:
> missed this ones:



actually no, I did take their pic...dunno where it disspeared to....

cheers
DS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2007)

overall average. but hey, not everyone can be as awesome as me!!


----------



## Trouffman (Mar 21, 2007)

I personnaly love The Galaxy's Girl, XFX and Cooler master


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2007)

too bad no frontal of chick 32


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 21, 2007)

w1zzard you sly dog you


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 21, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> too bad no frontal of chick 32



would we ever dissapoint you guys? :

http://dl.techpowerup.com/girls/images/girls007.html


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2007)

but looks sooooo different on those 2 pictures ..


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> picture #17
> 
> 
> 
> <----------misses the hot girl thread!!!



Nice plug


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> would we ever dissapoint you guys? :
> 
> http://dl.techpowerup.com/girls/images/girls007.html



its broken!!!


----------



## dcuccia (Mar 21, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> its broken!!!



Second that.


----------



## J0N (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant see the pics W1z posted either!


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, WTHeck, do I need to enable something or what?


----------



## pt (Mar 21, 2007)

oh noes
the girls run away


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 21, 2007)

pt said:


> oh noes
> the girls run away



boooo!!


----------



## J0N (Mar 21, 2007)

Lawl! Nearly 200,000 views in a day. You are a bunch of dirty bastards!  I still cant see the pictures though! :'(


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2007)

server broken T.T .. fixed now


----------



## J0N (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't think much of the Intel girls... :|

AMD 1 - 0 Intel


----------



## Kasparz (Mar 22, 2007)

Wheres Ruby? No rly, where is Ruby? Last year she was in Cebit :|
But none are as good as gigabyte girl from 2006. Romania event.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2076016&postcount=227


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 22, 2007)

that is an amazing picture! ha!


----------



## Kasparz (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats more than just amazing  Not because shes half naked...


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 23, 2007)

Darksaber, sneak a picture of W1zzard in.


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 23, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> Darksaber, sneak a picture of W1zzard in.



LOL, tbh I did not take one of him and he did not of me 

cheers
DS


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW! Can I come next year and hold yr dictaphone/ mic/ anything??? By anything I mean electrical and required to complete your interviews, in case you're getting scared...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 23, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> LOL, tbh I did not take one of him and he did not of me
> 
> cheers
> DS



One day I might see what W1zz's face looks like... don't think I've seen pics of any of the other staff...


----------



## pt (Mar 24, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> One day I might see what W1zz's face looks like... don't think I've seen pics of any of the other staff...



get plane to tunisia then


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 24, 2007)

We actually thought of sneaking in a certain picture of a pro gamer, who has some firms selling hardware under his nick name, as he was at CeBIT as well   and wait to see what you guys say ^^.

cheers
DS


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

All be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Mar 27, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2007/Girls/images/girls006_large.jpg

my fave on the right

nice w1z


----------



## pt (Mar 27, 2007)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2007/Girls/images/girls006_large.jpg
> 
> my fave on the right
> 
> nice w1z



not bad, not bad at all  

ps: i think is time for you to change the signature


----------



## rhythmeister (Mar 27, 2007)

Come on guys, it's GOTTA be the following chick that receives!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CeBIT_2007/Girls/images/girls012_large.jpg

I could eat Maltesers outta her bellybutton ALL damn day


----------



## Siren (Mar 27, 2007)

Razer FTW


----------



## mandelore (Mar 27, 2007)

hmmm, that Sapphire lass is quite nice


----------

